# Rado & Favre Leuba



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

I have this 70's Rado Super Time. It appears also to have the Favre Leuba emblem on the dial I know lots of manufacturers worked together to create movements etc. Do you think FL had input somewhere in the manufacture of this piece or is it a strange coincidence that Rado used an Hourglass emblem very similar to Favre Leuba's


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Hmm that is very strange indeed I had never heard of FL/Rado joint venture although they did team with a few high end makers in the past. Do some digging see what you come up with I would be really interested!!

Thanks.


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

A look at the movement might shed more light on this puzzle.


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

seemore said:


> A look at the movement might shed more light on this puzzle.












Having tried our friend Google. Some seem to think it was co signed to appeal to the Indian / Asian market as FL had a large market presence there hence I suppose the large amount of FL coming out of India? Others seem to think it is just an emblem specific to this Rado model and no connection to FL but I am not convinced that FL would have been happy as it is very similar to their trade mark. Still no nearer a definitive answer.


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

That looks like an ETA 2836 movement which is a good movement used by a lot of makers, the only link up with favre leuba that i know of is Zenith. My guess would be that the sign was just decorative.


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Favre-Leuba teamed with JLC and GP also.


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Bluestifford said:


> Favre-Leuba teamed with JLC and GP also.


I do know that the Favre-Leuba 1152 for the Harpoon was a joint development involving Favre Leuba Girard Perregaux Zodiac Doxa & Eberhard.


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Cool so they were actually with quite a few other high end quality makers


----------

